# extra sterile equipment info  NEEDED



## baby kong (May 22, 2021)

This a only a pic that resembles my 3/4 hp bought  10 yrs. ago from S.I.R. ... I put it a way in its box after  using a few times and then lent it out once to a person after...  My garage is only heated during winter and turned off  during summer. I really need to have advice on super sanitizing and not the regular way ppl say. I want more info on the best disinfectant and don't say  bleach.. I use bleach to clean it when I used it. I don't know how well he did clean it . No, you don't need to say if I don't see bits of,  it's clean. When I cleaned,  it was done like all you guys, but I never trust anybody that says " Oh yea, I cleaned it "  . I would like to  know an extreme way to sanitize it .. ?????
 Can I also  run some of the attachments with a specific cleaner in the dishwasher too.?   Hey, I'm making sausage next month and is a great host for waking up the invisible wiggly creepies


----------



## indaswamp (May 22, 2021)

Star Sanitizer


----------



## Hamdrew (May 22, 2021)

^^ That StarSan is the go to for sanitizing kegs.

Ethanol could be used, too, if you aren't near a homebrew store


----------



## PolishDeli (May 22, 2021)

-Steramine Sanitizing Tablets.
Active ingredient: quaternary ammonium compounds  Same stuff that's in lysol wipes.

-Isopropyl alcohol (70%)

-Hydrogen peroxide 

Ok to mix quaternary ammonium with alcohol.  
Not ok to mix it with peroxide.


----------



## zwiller (May 23, 2021)

Great ideas so far and personally would use star san (or iodophor) as I am a brewer but my Dad and some friends are all about boiling stuff if you want another option.


----------



## SKade (May 23, 2021)

I second the starsan. If you have removable parts I wonder if you could put them in a pressure cooker to autoclave them? I would imagine that they would stand up to it but in the words of LeVar Burton don’t take my word for it.


----------



## baby kong (May 23, 2021)

PolishDeli said:


> -Steramine Sanitizing Tablets.
> Active ingredient: quaternary ammonium compounds  Same stuff that's in lysol wipes.
> 
> -Isopropyl alcohol (70%)
> ...


that's a solid think ... I live in Calgary Alberta Canada..It's third world to all of you..Why?  because it is... I want to buy in my country for a lotta things.. One example is in gardening seeds , I don't want to grow only the stupid common carrot seeds and the tomatoes and , you all get the msg..   I have to order from the seed companies from the States.


PolishDeli said:


> -Steramine Sanitizing Tablets.
> Active ingredient: quaternary ammonium compounds  Same stuff that's in lysol wipes.
> 
> -Isopropyl alcohol (70%)
> ...


because it is... I want to buy in my country for a lotta things.. One example is in gardening seeds , I don't want to grow only the stupid common carrot seeds and the tomatoes and , you all get the msg..   I have to order from the seed companies from the States. So, if I want that product called Star san, it's friggin' NOT worth my gas to look..It's not here..  which really really ticks me off. And it may not be allowed to cross the border


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2021)

No Bacteria or Spore survives Heat. Wash the Grinder head and parts  with Soap and Water, dry in the oven at 121°C for 30 minute. STERILE!
To clean the drive motor conection, 2ml Betadine (Iodine Solution) per Liter water will do the job nicely....JJ


----------



## baby kong (May 23, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> No Bacteria or Spore survives Heat. Wash the Grinder head and parts  with Soap and Water, dry in the oven at 121°C for 30 minute. STERILE!
> To clean the drive motor conection, 2ml Betadine (Iodine Solution) per Liter water will do the job nicely....JJ


Oh yea I'm choosing your way. FOR SURE .                                                                                          Here's a good laff of what I have .. It's a 1HP Not a 3/4.. Dah...I had to go to the garage today for a coupla things, and was laffin' about the hp. after I looked out of curiosity.   takin' pics and chucklin' on my own I took a pic of my mixer too!!! lmao


----------



## PolishDeli (May 24, 2021)

baby kong said:


> So, if I want that product called Star san, it's friggin' NOT worth my gas to look..It's not here.. which really really ticks me off.



Your local home brew store carries star san:
Grapes to Glass
5308 17 Ave SW, Calgary, AB T3E 6S6, Canada








						Star San Sanitizer - Grapes to Glass
					

STAR SAN is a high foaming, acid anionic, no-rinse sanitizer that is effective and easy to use. USE Dilute in cool to warm water (50°F to 120°F) at a rate of 1 oz per 5 US gallons (6 mL per 3.8 L jug). Made with tap water, Star San will remain effective up to several […]




					grapestoglass.com
				








baby kong said:


> that's a solid think


Yes, Steramine are solid tablets.  
They dissolve in water. 
One tablet per gallon of water makes a concentration that is "For Sanitizing Food Contact Surfaces"


----------

